

Streeme – Open Source HTML5 Based Personal Music Server - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/html5/streeme-open-source-html5-based-personal-music-server/

======
briandoll
Has anyone used this yet with large (several TB) music collections? I've
played with nearly every web-based media server for the last 10 years or so,
and the limiting factor has often been the ability to import large amounts of
data.

This looks really nice (feature-wise anyway, could use some CSS love) but I
don't want to get my hopes up yet.

